# shooting up at the gym



## QuestionGuy (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey guys, I think some people will be mad here and some glad, but i dont think that all of you will find it interesting.
             I went to the gym today and got a awesome workout (vpxredline)
went i went to take a piss from all the water i drank i saw two guys sittin on the bench shooting up roids, they were young too maybe 17-20. There were a lot of people there but no one did shit so i figured that what kind of good cop would i make if i just ignored that shit. (at the academy they are more and more concerned about the growing trend of steroid use esspecially in young people) i also figured that im not a cop yet and i probobly shouldnt act like a bad ass so i just went to the manager of they gym and explained what i saw and showed him those two. 5 minutes later they were leaving the gym, i dont know if they got kicked out or what. Some people will call me a rat but i really dont care, i feel good about it because what kind of dumbasses shoot up at the gym esspecially when there is many people around and a big sign saying that they dont tolerate that kind of behaivior. Now i dont have anything agains peopole doing that shit at home where we cant see them or catch them (im acctually FOR legalizing personal steroid use) but that was bullshit and if I was a full certified cop i would call up and have them prosecuted. Im just a cadet so its not my job yet. 
Thanx for reading and i hope you guys agree with me, that they kind of shit that gets steroids a bad name (young people using and abusing it without care).


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)

_
I thought that it had a shooting in your gym, fire weapons shooting. 
I would prefer that you had talked to them instead of telling the manager. _


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

I have no problems with people juicing, but there's a time and place for shooting up.  In the gym isn't cool.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 29, 2004)

yes thats what im saying... and yes i am against it.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 29, 2004)

trust me man it wouldnt wokr on those type of guys, And I just said im not a cop YET, im only in the academy and i followed my training instincts. I could have caused a rumble at the gym and i didnt want that, trust me i wasnt scared a bit, i just followed my training and if i was a police officer on duty i wouldnt want any civilian geting involved either, i did the perfect thing based on training. What they did was a criminal act tho so they shouldnt cry about it.


----------



## redspy (Sep 29, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> yes thats what im saying... and yes i am against it.


I was agreeing with you.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 29, 2004)

Im totally against steroid use, and i agree with what you did


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

What gym?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)

_I never used anabolics and probably I never will but why somebody would be against it if it can be safely used? _


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 29, 2004)

u dont get the point viope, you dont get it at all, its not the use i care about its what those two did and where, get it im not gona explain it more


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 29, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I have no problems with people juicing, but there's a time and place for shooting up.  In the gym isn't cool.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 29, 2004)

im sorry i don want to disclose that...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Fuck, why not?  Was it a 24hr or a Golds?  Thats all we have here.. or some apple fitness lol


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)

_Sorry *QuestionGuy*, it was directed to *Pussy*, not you.  _


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 29, 2004)

Pre, are those your pins ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Im natural Spike.  My 'Pride' keeps me from using.  I want to build the best me that I can.  Thanks..


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im natural Spike.  My 'Pride' keeps me from using.  I want to build the best me that I can.  Thanks..


Just wanted to say, pretty damn thick.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree the gym is not the smartest and best place to shoot 'roids, but I also don't agree with you running and telling. Sorry, JMHO.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Sorry *QuestionGuy*, it was directed to *Pussy*, not you.  _



Clear your PM box damnit!

Thanks Spike.  I am working back to where I was.  Got sick and lost a bunch of weight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

He still looks huge though!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Clear your PM box damnit!


_Cleaned. 
Btw, KFC is looking for you. j/k You look great. _


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 29, 2004)

well sooooooooooooorry, i didnt say everyone is gona agree with me, i feel good and i did a good thing.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

Yo.. why wont you tell me the gym?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 29, 2004)

I probably would have just made fun of the kids and then left.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> well sooooooooooooorry, i didnt say everyone is gona agree with me, i feel good and i did a good thing.


You really need an attitude check. I just stated my opinion, didn't say anything against you. Chill out.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 29, 2004)

So you do not believe in people using gear questionguy?


----------



## pmech (Sep 29, 2004)

Lol... BC, read his entire post bud. He clearly stated that it was just the fact that they were doing it in the middle of the locker room that he found rather perturbing. You are always looking for a fight you know that  

Troublemaker


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

the question is not whether gear is good or bad, I am an AAS advocate when a person who is educated is using, but there kids were obvisouly not, and you know how I know... b/c there is no benefit to shooting up at the gym at all. there isn't one drug that you can shoot up and immediately and be affected by. Even test suspension, which is Testosterone supsnded in water, one of the fastest acting drugs there is has a halflife of 2 days or some shit, they were obviously doing it to show off. what possibel reason could they have to do that? absolutely none. Its disrespectful and its kids like that that give users a bad name with their ignorance. I'd like to hear their reason as to why they needed to do it then and there, b/c there is none.. fuccin idiots. they need to grow up. If I saw that I woulda tore em a new asshole for thay punk shit


----------



## Vieope (Sep 29, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> So you do not believe in people using gear questionguy?


_I believe in food. :bounce: _


----------



## Flex (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I agree the gym is not the smartest and best place to shoot 'roids, but I also don't agree with you running and telling. Sorry, JMHO.



agreed.

I understand its not the time or place. But to go and rat? Come on, man. 
If someone is smoking weed at a party i'm not going to go tell the cops. 

Plus the bottom line is I know from your posts you partake in the same shit yourself. That's like the pot callin' the kettle black.....or as i prefer, the midget calling the dwarf short.


----------



## Flex (Sep 29, 2004)

^but at the same time, i completely agree with the GreatOne.

I just don't like rats.....


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 29, 2004)

well no one said you have to agree with me, and yes i wouldnt tol;erate people smoking weed at the sam place i was, i would leave, But if i was a real cop right now i would get involved........i dont care what you guys say, if you read my ythread closely you would realise that im not against roids at all ,and i do not take part in illlegal steroids i dont know where you got that from man....  shit you dont have to be so rude man, i have my believes and my lifestyle and you have yours, I will not tolerrate that kind of behaivior and i will do my part to make a difference...... and if i am a rat for that then i am, fuck that............


----------



## pmech (Sep 29, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> the midget calling the dwarf short.


OMG I cant believe you said that I am so offended.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2004)

these kids are just that, children, and obviously have the intelligence level of a peanut. they have no business using steroids if they think that they need to load up right then and there. Like I said, everyone knows how I feel about AAS, but do the shit in the privacy of your home. This was foolish and irresponsible on their part, and I wouldn't have told someone else, I would've said something to them directly. thats my feelin on it.. it pisses me off even more b/c ay my gym I get kicked out for using my chains and bands, but these guys can load up in teh bathroom and thats cool?! fucc that shit


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 29, 2004)

well it abviously it wasnt cool with the gym because they kicked them out. I love that you feel the same way about it as me, but i wouldnt like civilians geting involved becasue it can cause a rumble with even more problems and when there are needels around every police officer is gona tell you that yes he can feel you and understand you but he wouldnt recomend it, i did the right thing and im proud of it. Rating out stuff is something people do in highschool, but it did a mature and responsible thing. Im reall not the kind of guys who goes and tells shit but i will be a good officers and i just felt that i did my part to serve my great comunity... personally i dont give a shit aobut steroid use i think it should be legalized so some level, but its illegal now so whatever....


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> well no one said you have to agree with me, and yes i wouldnt tol;erate people smoking weed at the sam place i was, i would leave, But if i was a real cop right now i would get involved........i dont care what you guys say, if you read my ythread closely you would realise that im not against roids at all ,and i do not take part in illlegal steroids i dont know where you got that from man....  shit you dont have to be so rude man, i have my believes and my lifestyle and you have yours, I will not tolerrate that kind of behaivior and i will do my part to make a difference...... and if i am a rat for that then i am, fuck that............



Who said anything about agreeing or disagreeing with you? you post a thread-people respond, that's how it works...

You don't take part in illegal steroids? That's funny. By the way you've posted in the anabolic section, it seems to me you do.

Personally, i would've talked to them and told them straight up what a stupid idea what was. But hey, its over with...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 30, 2004)

I would've sold them some weed.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not against steroids but like Gr81 said, they don't know what they're doing and they are doing it to show off.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> well sooooooooooooorry, i didnt say everyone is gona agree with me, i feel good and i did a good thing.



You DID do the right thing.  I didn't have an opinion, one way or the other, about steroids until just recently.  My best friend and love of my life died on September 19th.  We were at a party and he snapped.  His ex wife called me that night and asked if we did drugs together.  Apparently he had a bruise with a red spot in the middle of it on his hand.  Now they are speculating that it was steroid use.  If so, then he died because of it.
Either or, you did the right thing.  Those boys may encounter the same experience that he had.  Isn't it possible, maybe slim, that you saved their lives by reporting?  I believe so.  A law is a law.  We teach our children to abide rules.  We don't say "well this one is dumb, but this one is good.  Oh yeah, you can break this one, but not that one."  Stand proud.


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> yes i wouldnt tol;erate people smoking weed at the sam place i was, i would leave


Then whats the problem, just leave, or ignore.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> You DID do the right thing.  I didn't have an opinion, one way or the other, about steroids until just recently.  My best friend and love of my life died on September 19th.  We were at a party and he snapped.  His ex wife called me that night and asked if we did drugs together.  Apparently he had a bruise with a red spot in the middle of it on his hand.  Now they are speculating that it was steroid use.  If so, then he died because of it.
> Either or, you did the right thing.  Those boys may encounter the same experience that he had.  Isn't it possible, maybe slim, that you saved their lives by reporting?  I believe so.  A law is a law.  We teach our children to abide rules.  We don't say "well this one is dumb, but this one is good.  Oh yeah, you can break this one, but not that one."  Stand proud.



 Steroids dont kill people, people kill people.  And why would he be injecting steroids into HIS HAND?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 30, 2004)

man I didn't even see that post!! testosterone kills no one, maybe estrogen does..    but steroids do not. it has nothing to do with life and death. I am sorry for your loss, no question about that, but you are not accurate with your statements.


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> My best friend and love of my life died on September 19th.  We were at a party and he snapped.  His ex wife called me that night and asked if we did drugs together.  Apparently he had a bruise with a red spot in the middle of it on his hand.  Now they are speculating that it was steroid use.  If so, then he died because of it.
> Either or, you did the right thing.  Those boys may encounter the same experience that he had.  Isn't it possible, maybe slim, that you saved their lives by reporting?  I believe so.  A law is a law.  We teach our children to abide rules.  We don't say "well this one is dumb, but this one is good.  Oh yeah, you can break this one, but not that one."  Stand proud.



Adrien, again, I'm sorry for your loss. It's terrible what you must be going through. But i have to tell you, EVEN IF HE WAS ON, IT WAS NOT STEROIDS THAT KILLED HIM. 

"Roid Rage" is bullshit. there is no such thing. He didn't save their lives by reporting. Steroids don't kill people. Perhaps if they inject air into a vain, sure, they could die. but you know how slim those chances are? and again, that wouldn't even be the steroids killing the kid, it'd be the air in the syringe.

I understand they're kids. Well, you know how you "reach" kids? You talk to them like people. You don't get the gym manager to go and kick them out. You take them aside and tell them the negatives of doing steroids at their age, and esp. the obvious negatives of doing the shit in the gym. 

And the worst thing is is that Qguy juices himself. Then he goes and tells the manager. No wonder why i HATE cops.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Simple fact is if YOU have a problem with it you shoulda showed some balls and talked to the kids yourself instead of running to "mommy" and telling. Coulda probably done alot more good if you talked to them then ratting them out. Did they learn anything? No. Did it show anyone cared about them or what they are doing? No. Was it productive? No. Wow, you really clean up your beloved neighborhood there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> No wonder why i HATE cops.


Normally I like and respect cops (the ones I know) and think it's a great calling but it scares me that they would hire on someone with so little control of his emotions and temper as QG. Makes me wonder a bit...


----------



## gr81 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Simple fact is if YOU have a problem with it you shoulda showed some balls and talked to the kids yourself instead of running to "mommy" and telling. Coulda probably done alot more good if you talked to them then ratting them out. Did they learn anything? No. Did it show anyone cared about them or what they are doing? No. Was it productive? No. Wow, you really clean up your beloved neighborhood there.



right on the money Rock, very nice!


----------



## gr81 (Sep 30, 2004)

> No wonder why i HATE cops.



werd


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> "Roid Rage" is bullshit.


_Sorry *Flex* but not exactly true._


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Normally I like and respect cops (the ones I know) and think it's a great calling but it scares me that they would hire on someone with so little control of his emotions and temper as QG. Makes me wonder a bit...




He lives in SLC, what can I say.. most the cops here ARE fucks.  Not all, but most.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> right on the money Rock, very nice!


Hey Gr81. I've found that as long as I stay outta political threads, you and I actually agree on quite a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> He lives in SLC, what can I say.. most the cops here ARE fucks.  Not all, but most.


Then I guess he fits in.   I think that is soooo sad. BTW, hey Jake!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Adrien, again, I'm sorry for your loss. It's terrible what you must be going through. But i have to tell you, EVEN IF HE WAS ON, IT WAS NOT STEROIDS THAT KILLED HIM.
> 
> "Roid Rage" is bullshit. there is no such thing. He didn't save their lives by reporting. Steroids don't kill people. Perhaps if they inject air into a vain, sure, they could die. but you know how slim those chances are? and again, that wouldn't even be the steroids killing the kid, it'd be the air in the syringe.
> 
> ...




"im sorry" but ive gotta say this is BULLSHIT
what the fuck are you thinking?
Like some punk 17-18 yr old kids who are shooting up
are just gonna listen to some guy
acting like mr mcmackey
and telling them drugs are bad....

They'd probably get in a fight or something of that sort

so like i said i agree with what he did


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

steroids are for little bitches who wont eat right and train
hard/right, so they blame it on genetics or some other bullshit and
start doing steroids


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

If he is a good cop then he should know how to talk to people without enraging them. And kids most likely will not just start a fight over someone genuinely concerned for them. But to be honest I can't see QG talking to anybody without making them pissed at him because he has no tact or social skills.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> listen to some guy
> acting like mr mcmackey
> and telling them drugs are bad....


Who's Mr. Mcmackey ?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

_At least he should have told them about IM. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Who's Mr. Mcmackey ?


_Southpark_


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Southpark_


Soon we'll be naming people from SpongeBob Squarepants...


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

_SpongeBob is the man. _


----------



## pmech (Sep 30, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Soon we'll be naming people from SpongeBob Squarepants...


_:Says Squidworth_


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Sorry *Flex* but not exactly true._



prove it.

My guess is you don't know from experience, you think you know b/c of what you have heard.

its bullshit, trust me.


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> "im sorry" but ive gotta say this is BULLSHIT
> what the fuck are you thinking?
> Like some punk 17-18 yr old kids who are shooting up
> are just gonna listen to some guy
> ...



What am i thinking? 

I'm thinking what Rock said. I'm thinking those kids didn't learn SHIT. I'm thinking they didn't learn why THEY in particular shouldnt be steroids, esp. in public. I'm thinking by QG going to mgmnt and having them kicked out it taught them nothing. 

Get in a fight? WTF are you thinking. You seem to jump to some serious conclusions pretty quickly. There's such thing as confronting w/o confrontation. I work with troubled kids all day long, and i know how to talk to them. I don't know about you, but i certainly don't get in fights with any of them. I merely talk to them about what they are doing wrong...


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> steroids are for little bitches who wont eat right and train
> hard/right, so they blame it on genetics or some other bullshit and
> start doing steroids



You just lost your credibility^


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 30, 2004)

oh my god i cant believe there are so many imature dumbs Adults here, what the fuck are you guys thinking in ur heads, (thank you powerCAT for supporting my rassional desision) wha tthe hell are you guys talking about?
   First of all I am not a Police Officer yet, i said im in the police academy and i will be wokring for the Police soon. I cant believe what you guys are saying about me here, ????????      I jsut dont know what else to say on all these crazy posts, I thought you guys are mature and smart enough to see what im saying. Im speecheless. 
 AND ONE MORE TIME FOR THE RECORD, I DO NOT USE STEROIDS OR ANY ILLEGAL ANABOLICS. 


Premier--- God forbid someone in ur family gets raped and you have to call the "FUCKS" to comme help you...

You know what guys, whatever, Im not tkaing it personaly anyway, you know how many names and insults and kicks and punches police officers take anyway ??????? 
And in the proffesional worldwouldnt care what you guys say to me, but right now in the personal world im just goa say " fuck you too " 

you guys are rediculous


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> What am i thinking?
> 
> I'm thinking what Rock said. I'm thinking those kids didn't learn SHIT. I'm thinking they didn't learn why THEY in particular shouldnt be steroids, esp. in public. I'm thinking by QG going to mgmnt and having them kicked out it taught them nothing.
> 
> Get in a fight? WTF are you thinking. You seem to jump to some serious conclusions pretty quickly. There's such thing as confronting w/o confrontation. I work with troubled kids all day long, and i know how to talk to them. I don't know about you, but i certainly don't get in fights with any of them. I merely talk to them about what they are doing wrong...




and you actually think they give a shit about what you're saying?
 

You're so niave!

what makes you think they care anything about what your opinions?

Most likely they would have told them to shut the fuck up and mind his own business


and another thing, you said you "hate cops"
what the hell is that?

Cops fight to protect us just as much as the soldiers over in iraq that are fighting...
that mean you hate the soldiers too?
wow...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> oh my god i cant believe there are so many imature dumbs Adults here, what the fuck are you guys thinking in ur heads, (thank you powerCAT for supporting my rassional desision) wha tthe hell are you guys talking about?
> First of all I am not a Police Officer yet, i said im in the police academy and i will be wokring for the Police soon. I cant believe what you guys are saying about me here, ????????      I jsut dont know what else to say on all these crazy posts, I thought you guys are mature and smart enough to see what im saying. Im speecheless.
> AND ONE MORE TIME FOR THE RECORD, I DO NOT USE STEROIDS OR ANY ILLEGAL ANABOLICS.
> 
> ...



Im sorry you have to put up with this shit QG
Most of these guys are talking this way because they are users themselves
so they support it, and now they are being so rude, because they know that they are wrong and are embarrassed for some of the things they have said


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> prove it.
> 
> My guess is you don't know from experience, you think you know b/c of what you have heard.
> 
> its bullshit, trust me.



_Almost every "drug" potentialize the own characteristics of somebody. If it affects libido and combat lethargy, why not increase "rage" ? 
The main reason men are more agressive than women is the testosterone level. That is why some drugs are used in some states in inmates convicted of sexual crimes. They lose almost any type of libido or agressive behavior. 
I am sure *Mudge* has a few articles about it. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

MyCat, your arguments make no sense and have no credibility to them. Your just talking to talk I think. I agree completely with Flex and yes, kids WILL listen. And if they didn't at least QG tried. Instead he probably fucked up their life worse than what it was before.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Almost every "drug" potentialize the own characteristics of somebody. If it affects libido and combat lethargy, why not increase "rage" ?
> The main reason men are more agressive than women is the testosterone level. That is why some drugs are used in some states in inmates convicted of sexual crimes. They lose almost any type of libido or agressive behavior.
> I am sure *Mudge* has a few articles about it. _




I believe it Vieope

Im assuming that flex is basing it off his own personal use of roids...
He most likely thinks that b/c it didnt happen to him or a couple of his wimpy friends
that it doesnt affect anyone 
go figure


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

And QG, grow the fuck up man! You have the emotional maturity of a 5 year old.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 30, 2004)

they dont understand, I could throw insults at them right now like they did on me but i wont.   They dont got the training and mindset to agree with me, Would you go talk to a junky with a dirty needle who doesnt know WHO you are, and who doesnt give a fuck about you?, and he doesnt want you to go into his bussiness?????? would you do it ??????? NO you wouldnt tough guys, but guess what police officers do it everyday, and guess another thing!! They get faught all the time for it,

You guys are stupid idiots and you know im right........


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 30, 2004)

why do you say that man?? explain to me why  you think that ?/


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

_I do agree with *Flex* though, we should teach them. Steroids are not evil. They are no different than any other supplement.  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> MyCat, your arguments make no sense and have no credibility to them. Your just talking to talk I think. I agree completely with Flex and yes, kids WILL listen. And if they didn't at least QG tried. Instead he probably fucked up their life worse than what it was before.




lol what makes you think kids listen?

Why do you think drugs are so bad these days in highschools, and even in jr. high?

why do you think there is so much teen pregnancy?

yea, talking has helped a lot   


the truth is, im almost 17 and i know way more kids my age than you
I know what we think, and i know that talking does nothing

We had to suffer through all these talks, and movies, and images in our cafeteria
of the effects of alcohol and other drugs that led to horrible accidents

like that burned lady who has no fingers, and no face really

You know what we did?

If your thinking it taught us a lesson, then you are wrong

WE MADE FUN OF HER! We get annoyed everytime we get a damn speech about std's, teenpregnancy, and drugs

We dont care, we dont listen

Why do you think you know more about todays kids than i do? Im one of them!

so just keep your comments about "How teens think" to yourself


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> they dont understand, I could throw insults at them right now like they did on me but i wont.   They dont got the training and mindset to agree with me, Would you go talk to a junky with a dirty needle who doesnt know WHO you are, and who doesnt give a fuck about you?, and he doesnt want you to go into his bussiness?????? would you do it ??????? NO you wouldnt tough guys, but guess what police officers do it everyday, and guess another thing!! They get faught all the time for it,
> 
> You guys are stupid idiots and you know im right........


Actually I do and have many time there QG. And most times the results of the talk have been very favorable. Again, you lack people skills and faith in people.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

_The "rage" that I mentioned is not a regular thing that happens with everybody. Although it exist. People die from peanuts every year.  Who mentioned that?  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> why do you say that man?? explain to me why  you think that ?/



give it up QG, its impossible to have an "adult" conversation with these guys

They are not good people
Anyone who stereotypes, and says " I hate cops"
is not worth your time


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, mycat said it so it must be true, what was I thinking?


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> lol what makes you think kids listen?
> 
> Why do you think drugs are so bad these days in highschools, and even in jr. high?
> 
> ...



_Not all teens are like that. They usually don´t listen because the one who gives the information is too arrogant when speaking. _


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> Premier--- God forbid someone in ur family gets raped and you have to call the "FUCKS" to comme help you...




Excuse me?  You did not just say this... your lucky you didn't mention the gym you were at, because I would come for you bro.  

I said most here are fucks, not "ALL".  I have dealt with the police on many occasions, and you know what?  From my experience I resent the ones that are 'fucks' and go after the situation for all its worth.  I RESPECT the ones that will take the time of day to say what was done wrong, and give a second chance.  Like Flex stated, you could have talked to them.. but no.  You decided to "go by the book" and that is not always right.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> they dont understand, I could throw insults at them right now like they did on me but i wont.   They dont got the training and mindset to agree with me, Would you go talk to a junky with a dirty needle who doesnt know WHO you are, and who doesnt give a fuck about you?, and he doesnt want you to go into his bussiness?????? would you do it ??????? NO you wouldnt tough guys, but guess what police officers do it everyday, and guess another thing!! They get faught all the time for it,
> 
> You guys are stupid idiots and you know im right........




They weren't fucking 'junkies' man.  They were naive teens that you could have talked to.  Goddamn..


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> give it up QG, its impossible to have an "adult" conversation with these guys
> 
> They are not good people
> Anyone who stereotypes, and says " I hate cops"
> is not worth your time


_I like you when you are not upset like that but you must realize that you need to live a lot yet. I am in my early 20 and I don´t know much and I am Vieope if that counts for anything.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They weren't fucking 'junkies' man.  They were naive teens that you could have talked to.  Goddamn..


Exactly!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

And V! Your name counts for everything


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> Premier--- God forbid someone in ur family gets raped and you have to call the "FUCKS" to comme help you...


_Damn man, that is such a bad thing to say. I know you are upset but don´t go this far. _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And V! Your name counts for everything


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 30, 2004)

obviously i did say it, 
Im not intiminated a bit about you post premier (if i was intiminated that easy i obviouslt would do a job like that).....and as my fellow officers to be, say : you deal with the same stupid people all the time and they dont learn so you just get tired of trying (thats what im gona do right now)..... i go with the book and i will always, to you my friends im just gona say good bye im not gona talk about this anymore, i thought we could have a normal talk about it. Everyone has their opinions right or wrong


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> They weren't fucking 'junkies' man.  They were naive teens that you could have talked to.  Goddamn..



Please explain to me why you think that

If you went into a town a few miles away from here called Waco
and went a gym and witnessed this

ANd you decided to go have a little "talk" about it with them

You could end up getting shot just like that


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 30, 2004)

oh my god     DID i say    GOD FORBID   or did i say  I HOPE ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? i dont wish anyone anything ;like that, what the hell are you people thinking ?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

You shouldnt even bring shit like that up, period.  You dont know me, and I live in the same city as you.  For all you know, I could be an axe weilding psycho, and come kill you.  Oh, and fuck you for saying that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> obviously i did say it,
> Im not intiminated a bit about you post premier (if i was intiminated that easy i obviouslt would do a job like that).....and as my fellow officers to be, say : you deal with the same stupid people all the time and they dont learn so you just get tired of trying (thats what im gona do right now)..... i go with the book and i will always, to you my friends im just gona say good bye im not gona talk about this anymore, i thought we could have a normal talk about it. Everyone has their opinions right or wrong


Do me a favor and leave the academy before you completely screw up some peoples lives or kill someone. And btw, ALWAYS going by the book (which there IS no book to go by in this situation since your NOT a cop) definately shows and inability to think and reason on your own.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> obviously i did say it,
> Im not intiminated a bit about you post premier (if i was intiminated that easy i obviouslt would do a job like that).....and as my fellow officers to be, say : you deal with the same stupid people all the time and they dont learn so you just get tired of trying (thats what im gona do right now)..... i go with the book and i will always, to you my friends im just gona say good bye im not gona talk about this anymore, i thought we could have a normal talk about it. Everyone has their opinions right or wrong




Well what ever you decide to do once you are a certified police officer
Just tell them what they did

This is one thing that annoys me

but anyway be safe

and when you come onto punk teens doing shit like this
Dont have mercy, thats all i gotta say
Jerks like that dont deserve it


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is getting good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Please explain to me why you think that
> 
> If you went into a town a few miles away from here called Waco
> and went a gym and witnessed this
> ...


I don't know what world you live in but it's not on planet earth. I think you daydream a little too much.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> This is getting good.


We always try


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

you know premier its funny that you are getting so pissed off about him saying

"God forbid someone rape..."

Not "i HOPE"

yet you were the one saying you "Hate cops"...

but you dont see QG going and acting like a complete asshole, now do you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Well what ever you decide to do once you are a certified police officer
> Just tell them what they did
> 
> This is one thing that annoys me
> ...


You don't even fucking know them or the real situation!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Please explain to me why you think that
> 
> If you went into a town a few miles away from here called Waco
> and went a gym and witnessed this
> ...



I think that because he said they were teens in the locker room, using gear.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> you know premier its funny that you are getting so pissed off about him saying
> 
> "God forbid someone rape..."
> 
> ...


Again, that makes no sense. Saying he hates "some" cops is very different than talking about family members getting raped. And YES QG IS acting like a complete asshole.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 30, 2004)

well why dont you go try it, ill drop out and you go ahead and do it smartypants..............ohh im sorry, they dont hire people who use illegal drugs


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't know what world you live in but it's not on planet earth. I think you daydream a little too much.




Im sorry you live in a perfect world rock

But what i said was true

People get murdered in that town every month...literally

and much more get involved in gang fights

or just get beat up for doing stuff like going up and saying shit to them like that


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> For all you know, I could be an axe weilding psycho, and come kill you.


_You never told me about the axe. Only the psycho stuff.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> well why dont you go try it, ill drop out and you go ahead and do it smartypants..............ohh im sorry, they dont hire people who use illegal drugs


Ummm, I don't do illegal drugs jackass.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> you know premier its funny that you are getting so pissed off about him saying
> 
> "God forbid someone rape..."
> 
> ...




Excuse me?  I never said "I hate cops.."  Dont fucking quote me as doing so.  I said some are fucks here.  And I am pissed, and so would you if someone mentioned your mother or sister(or any female family member) being raped!  Thats some fucked up shit to say IMO.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Im sorry you live in a perfect world rock
> 
> But what i said was true
> 
> ...


I live in DC Cat, what do you think it's like here?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Again, that makes no sense. Saying he hates "some" cops is very different than talking about family members getting raped. And YES QG IS acting like a complete asshole.




HE NEVER SAID HE WANTED HIS FAMILY MEMBER TO BE RAPED!

what dont you understand?
cant you read?

How is saying that anywhere close to talking about hating cops?
Im sure that if i came in here saying

I hate democrats or something like that becuase they are pussies for not supporting the war

and that i think its a good thing soldiers are dieing as long as we are safe....


later


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ummm, I don't do illegal drugs jackass.




^^YUP^^  People like Rock protect your dumb ass from terrorists.  He works for Uncle Sam.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 30, 2004)

oh im sorry, i didnt know that steroids are considered legal suplements now


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

_*QuestionGuy* as a cop you need the ability to learn, now you need to learn that using common sense is better than going by the book.
Can you forget your ego for a minute and admit that you were wrong? 
It may seem bad for you now, to admit it but it is a long term benefit that in your profession maybe be the difference between life or death. _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> HE NEVER SAID HE WANTED HIS FAMILY MEMBER TO BE RAPED!
> 
> what dont you understand?
> cant you read?


And where in my post did I say he said he WANTED that to happen? Can YOU read Cat?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> ^^YUP^^  People like Rock protect your dumb ass from terrorists.  He works for Uncle Sam.


Thanks Jake! And hopefully you'll join me and we can protect the US from dumbass idiots like QG


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> oh im sorry, i didnt know that steroids are considered legal suplements now


You are fucked up! When have I ever done steroids?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _*QuestionGuy* as a cop you need the ability to learn, now you need to learn that using common sense is better than going by the book.
> Can you forget your ego for a minute and admit that you were wrong?
> It may seem bad for you now, to admit it but it is a long term benefit that in your profession maybe be the difference between life or death. _


Nice.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 30, 2004)

oh my god im gona say trhis one last time and im out of here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok ? im not going to reply here anymore. 
       Yes common sence is going up to people with needles who you dont know and they dont know what ur intentions are... but you know whats not common sense, ? doing the right thing and not causing something dumb to happen so inocent people get in the way of needles.... good thinking man very good.


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> and you actually think they give a shit about what you're saying?
> 
> 
> You're so niave!
> ...



Rock, it's not even worth it, bro. These are just a bunch of close-minded teenagers who know EVERYthing.

Mycat... Honestly, alls you do is assume. EVERY single post you have made is all assumptions on what people WOULD do.

"Most likely they would have told them to shut the fuck up and mind his own business"

"People take steroids b/c they don't train hard or eat right and blame their genetics"

and this one is my favorite....."i MUST hate soldiers too"

Get a clue. Stop assuming. Do i hate cops? Yes, i do. Do i respect what they do? Yes. THOSE ARE 2 COMPLETELY DIFFERENT THINGS.
I know a few personally, and i like them. But in general? Yes. Why? Because any time i've ever had some run in they've been nothing but dickheads who overuse their "power". 

honestly, how do you draw the conclusion that i hate soldiers? You are so nieve it's ridiculous. FYI, I was about 1/2 inch away from joining the Marines, twice. The only reason i didn't is b/c i would have absolutely broke my mother's heart. 

back to the situation at hand, How do i know they won't give a shit? Well, obviously you don't b/c you didn't even talk to them and give it a shot. Listen to me....the way to get through to kids is to Talk to them. Once again, i deal with troubled youth all day long. it's my job. They do respect and/or listen to the administrators b/c they treat them like kids, and do shit like what QG did. Just boot them out without addressing the real problem at hand. The kids listen to me b/c i talk to them like people. I don't judge them. I don't try to preach to them. I merely talk about the negatives of what is going on in their lives, and the importance of turning that around. 

Clearly you know everything, so i must be just rambling. Go ahead and keep on assuming your way through life and things you know NOTHING about. It'll get you far


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Have you ever been attacked by a needle or something man? What is up with such an emphasis on needles. Grow some before you become a cop man.


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Almost every "drug" potentialize the own characteristics of somebody. If it affects libido and combat lethargy, why not increase "rage" ?
> The main reason men are more agressive than women is the testosterone level. That is why some drugs are used in some states in inmates convicted of sexual crimes. They lose almost any type of libido or agressive behavior.
> I am sure *Mudge* has a few articles about it. _



Bro, this still proves nothing. You gotta do better than that

FROM FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE AND THE EXPERIENCE OF MANY FRIENDS WHO HAVE JUICED, its bullshit


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Rock, it's not even worth it, bro. These are just a bunch of close-minded teenagers who know EVERYthing.



I agree with you but it's soooooo much fun to argue with them, LOL.


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I believe it Vieope
> 
> Im assuming that flex is basing it off his own personal use of roids...
> He most likely thinks that b/c it didnt happen to him or a couple of his wimpy friends
> ...



can you get anymore immature? once again, KEEP ON ASSUMING

Last time i checked, you are a 17 year old skinny bitch.


----------



## pmech (Sep 30, 2004)

It is also fun for me to watch 

I think we should all get along and go over to the thread about isolating the upper pec.


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> We dont care, we dont listen



I'm not sure about the not caring part, but you certainly don't listen. 

How do i know what teens think? Because i was one only a few years ago. Because i went to school and got an education about those things. Because i currently work in a school with teens all day long.


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> give it up QG, its impossible to have an "adult" conversation with these guys
> 
> They are not good people
> Anyone who stereotypes, and says " I hate cops"
> is not worth your time



you should talk. an "adult" conversation. HA. 
EVERY post you made has had some generalization, stereotyping and/or assumption in it.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> oh my god im gona say trhis one last time and im out of here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok ? im not going to reply here anymore.
> Yes common sence is going up to people with needles who you dont know and they dont know what ur intentions are... but you know whats not common sense, ? doing the right thing and not causing something dumb to happen so inocent people get in the way of needles.... good thinking man very good.


_You realize that we are not trying to win an argument in a thread but turn your mind in the right direction for your own good and to others that you may influence in the future. You know that, don´t you? 
Would you really arrest somebody because of that? Be a good cop but don´t forget your humanity, it could be your brother or your son in the future doing that.  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You realize that we are not trying to win an argument in a thread but turn your mind in the right direction for your own good and to others that you may influence in the future. You know that, don´t you?
> Would you really arrest somebody because of that? Be a good cop but don´t forget your humanity, it could be your brother or your son in the future doing that.  _


I'M trying to win an argument!!!!! LOL  No, but seriously it's not good to think in Black and White. That's what people who are to afraid to think for themselves do to simplify everything.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Sep 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You realize that we are not trying to win an argument in a thread but turn your mind in the right direction for your own good and to others that you may influence in the future. You know that, don´t you?
> Would you really arrest somebody because of that? Be a good cop but don´t forget your humanity, it could be your brother or your son in the future doing that.  _


A victim-less crime, so to speak. Cut them some slack.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _You realize that we are not trying to win an argument in a thread but turn your mind in the right direction for your own good and to others that you may influence in the future. You know that, don´t you?
> Would you really arrest somebody because of that? Be a good cop but don´t forget your humanity, it could be your brother or your son in the future doing that.  _




For once you make more sence than anyone


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I hate democrats or something like that becuase they are pussies for not supporting the war
> 
> and that i think its a good thing soldiers are dieing as long as we are safe....



This just sums up your complete ignorance. As a matter of fact, your a fuckin asshole for saying that shit. People are dying over there so dumb little fucks liek you can be safe at home and talk shit over teh internet. Say that to a soldier's family or friends who died in combat. Ya, its REALLY a good thing they're dying. Are you even trying to be serious? 


I'm out of this post. You guys are WAY too immature.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> You gotta do better than that


_I really can´t, I gave my best shot in that subject. I still have a meal to finish. Talk to *Mudge*, he agrees with me.  _


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> For once you make more sence than anyone


_"For once". Nice  _


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, your a fuckin asshole for saying that shit. People are dying over there so dumb little fucks liek you can be safe at home and talk shit over teh internet. Say that to a soldier's family or friends who died in combat. Ya, its REALLY a good thing they're dying. Are you even trying to be serious?


Exactly! That was a really crappy thing to say CAT.


----------



## Flex (Sep 30, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I really can´t, I gave my best shot in that subject. I still have a meal to finish. Talk to *Mudge*, he agrees with me.  _



Good try, Vieope, thanks for playing.

Go ahead, ask Mudge. 

Roid rage is bullshit. If you're a dick before you take steroids, you'll be a dick when you're on steroids. Period.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 30, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Good try, Vieope, thanks for playing.
> 
> Go ahead, ask Mudge.
> 
> Roid rage is bullshit. If you're a dick before you take steroids, you'll be a dick when you're on steroids. Period.


_You need to start reading my posts right, I said that, that it potentializes what you already have and I told you to ask *Mudge*, only because I can´t find the reasearch. How can you base your knowledge on what happened to your friends? That is not what a peer reviewed research is. 
"Thanks for playing", drop the unnecessary attitude. You sound like *CAT*. _


----------



## QuestionGuy (Sep 30, 2004)

hey stupid idiots im gona be like you now and talk nonsence and throw imature insults on you, god damn i cant beleive how your mindsets are this is alll i have to say --------------------- argueeing on the internet is just like being in the special olympics even if u win u r still retardet, you won congradulations..


----------



## pmech (Sep 30, 2004)

I am not taking sides here but ... good lord, learn to use spellchecker


----------



## gr81 (Sep 30, 2004)

> steroids are for little bitches who wont eat right and train
> hard/right, so they blame it on genetics or some other bullshit and
> start doing steroids



well well this thread has taken on an irrational life of its own hasn't it, and I am not really clear what specifically people are arguing about, nor am I gonna sift through that garbage. Should QG have told someone else or talked to them himself, it probably doesn't matter. I already stated my opinion on that.
As for this comment above thou, MyCat, you are saying that big Arnold is a little bitch that didn't know how to train or eat right, same with Dorian Yates and Ronnie Coleman and every other accomplished BB in our history, b/c they have ALL done steroids. I bet the farm you wouldn't say that to their face.. thats not even the point thou, you have alot of misplaced aggression, but hey puberty can be like that thou man.. I understand. You'll grow out of it someday. until then, how can you possibly comment on something which you know NOTHING about? You have the mental capacity of a little child, but thats ok b/c you ARE still a child. You aren't even on my level, nor are you on Flex's level. you have years before you can talk about us little man, so what you say means nothing. You are a little Gadfly.. all smoke and no fire. You have no substance behind what you say, you are just yelling to yell, congrats. I ain't even mad at your slanderous remarks about me and my friends, b/c you think you know everything at that age. I was there too, you'll grow up one day jr. Until then, learn how to articulate a point when debating, so you can do it with maturity, and don't just yell at people until they see things your way, thats not how rational adults debate things. Its been said that people who know don't talk, and those who talk don't know.. maybe you should take that to heart. have a nice day little man


----------



## gr81 (Sep 30, 2004)

> argueeing on the internet is just like being in the special olympics even if u win u r still retardet, you won congradulations..



ok, now thats some funny shit!! ha ha, dap for that one


----------



## adrien_j9 (Sep 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Steroids dont kill people, people kill people.  And why would he be injecting steroids into HIS HAND?



I don't know, I honestly have never even seen steroids.  However, that is the "talk of the town."  It infuriates me that they even dare talk of him negatively.
There must be something to steroid use, else there wouldn't be medical documentation, but I'll be the first to admit I DON'T know anything about it.  I didn't even know they were injected until the research I just did.
As far as QG telling the owner of the gym.  Someone stated that he should have had the nerve to confront them himself.  I wonder if it would have done any good either.  It seems that they had an extra lever of cockiness.  I would imagine that they'd ignore QG, mock him, or be macho and dumb.  I think what he did was the only choice.  The boys learned that taking steroids (they are illegal, right?  Christ I'm a hick) there would lead to removal from the building.  More than likely, had QG confronted them, they would have learned nothing.  Maybe he should have done both, but I know I wouldn't approach someone with a needle.

Thanks Flex for the info on steroids.  It was killing me to think he'd have died from that.  Bad enough to know it was alcohol related.  

Saw a pic of steroid acne.    Is that for real?


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow, Im glad I misses all that uselessness


----------



## Flex (Oct 1, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> I don't know, I honestly have never even seen steroids.  However, that is the "talk of the town."  It infuriates me that they even dare talk of him negatively.
> There must be something to steroid use, else there wouldn't be medical documentation, but I'll be the first to admit I DON'T know anything about it.  I didn't even know they were injected until the research I just did.
> As far as QG telling the owner of the gym.  Someone stated that he should have had the nerve to confront them himself.  I wonder if it would have done any good either.  It seems that they had an extra lever of cockiness.  I would imagine that they'd ignore QG, mock him, or be macho and dumb.  I think what he did was the only choice.  The boys learned that taking steroids (they are illegal, right?  Christ I'm a hick) there would lead to removal from the building.  More than likely, had QG confronted them, they would have learned nothing.  Maybe he should have done both, but I know I wouldn't approach someone with a needle.
> 
> ...



You don't hafta apologize, Adrian, its ok. I just get real fired up when people talk about things they know nothing about, and merely get all their info from the news/radio/newspaper.

The bottom line is that Steroids have NEVER killed anyone. If you abuse steroids terribly, sure, you may increase the risk of something bad happenin internally. But that goes with ANYTHING in life. If done safely and knowledgeably, they are safer than most other drugs. Compare steroids to alcohol. how many people die from drunk driving accidents each year? Or heart disease? or alcohol poisening? Or cigarettes? cancer, emphyzema...

To sum it up, steroids have NEVER killed anyone, and roid rage is b.s. again, sorry bout your loss, Aje (Adrian for short). But it was mos. def. the alcohol that was ultimately responsible for starting that terrible chain of events. 

In fact, alcohol has been present in EVERY single bad thing that has happened to me, or ANYone i know of or know personally in college....fights, DUI's, car accidents, arrests, vandalism, rape, etc. etc. the list goes on and on.


----------



## madden player (Oct 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> ..No wonder why i HATE cops.


...I was under the impression that you were a cop..That Donnie Brasco sig you had gave me the wrong impression.

Glad to see the D. Brasco sig gone though..I hate that SOB. 
BTW the book was an awesome read..I didn't care for the movie that much though.

I am going to stay out of this steroid argument, but like you, alcohol was also involved with almost everything stupid my friends or myself ever did.


----------



## Flex (Oct 1, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> ...I was under the impression that you were a cop..That Donnie Brasco sig you had gave me the wrong impression.
> 
> Glad to see the D. Brasco sig gone though..I hate that SOB.
> BTW the book was an awesome read..I didn't care for the movie that much though.
> ...



Me a cop? NO WAY, bro haha. i was gonna join the Marines, but thats as far as i go for Patriotic duty.

You hate Donnie Brasco? (the film). Wow, youre the first person i've ever heard say that. Its one of my favs....

the book is awesome though. i didnt read the original, i was talking about his newest one, "The Way of the Wiseguy". its a great book, you should check it out if you like the Mob.

And yes, alcohol and cigarettes have killed 100% morme people than steroids...


----------



## madden player (Oct 1, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> ..You hate Donnie Brasco? (the film). Wow, youre the first person i've ever heard say that. Its one of my favs..


 
I liked the movie, but compared to the book there just wasn't enough detail.  I dislike Donnnie Brasco the human being (if ya can even call him that)..

I love mob culture and stuff, I just hate then undercover piggies.

Don't get me started on cigarettes..fucking poison shit.  I wonder how many people died from smokes while I was writing this post??..I bet the number is some scary shit.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Oct 1, 2004)

its no use man, they are retarded here man, they dont get it at all, i dont know what they are thinking in their stupid heads...........
and as for premier, dont threaten me again u stupid asshole im not a stupid kid of the streets.


----------



## madden player (Oct 1, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> its no use man, they are retarded here man, they dont get it at all, i dont know what they are thinking in their stupid heads...........
> and as for premier, dont threaten me again u stupid asshole im not a stupid kid of the streets.


...I don't have time to read the entire thread; does anyone want to break it down for me??


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 1, 2004)

I can. Pretty simple. QG here is going to be a cop. Cool ... for some people. He goes in his gym and sees a couple of guys shooting their juice in the john. Tells the people in charge and gets them the boot. Problem is that around two weeks ago he was over in another thread ASKING about M1t as a "friend" of his found M1t for around $25 a bottle. He asked in a way that everyone felt indicated he was wanting to do a cycle. Till he heard about the possible sides, then got back and said no way not for me. Now he is in this thread being SuperCop out to get the thriving Juice cartels and telling us all that he would handle all 'roid users the same way after he gets out of cop school ... bust 'em.  Of course people been not too cool at that kinda mind set.


----------



## madden player (Oct 1, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> ..he is in this thread being SuperCop out to get the thriving Juice cartels and telling us all that he would handle all 'roid users the same way after he gets out of cop school ..


Hmmm...another Robocop, just what the world needs.  I wonder if he will be so quick to snitch on fellow cops that juice??


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 1, 2004)

He is already interested in gear.  He will either be looking the other way or juicing ... while he busts people for doing what he knows his peers are doing.  Love this town I live in.  Austin has some dark stats like any other ... but this long haired boy has never had any problems with the locals.  The small town cop shops that hire poeple like QG here do like to pull me over and call the dope dogs.  Hope he stays outta Texas.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> its no use man, they are retarded here man, they dont get it at all, i dont know what they are thinking in their stupid heads...........
> and as for premier, dont threaten me again u stupid asshole im not a stupid kid of the streets.


Who are you talking to here?!? And trust me, Premier would wipe his ass with you. And I thought you weren't coming back in here...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 1, 2004)

We need this guy wearing a badge ... reminds me of a younger version Rich46yo without all the "facts".


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 1, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> We need this guy wearing a badge ... reminds me of a younger version Rich46yo without all the "facts".


----------



## QuestionGuy (Oct 1, 2004)

what fucking idiots im not gona even go back and explain why he wrote shit that is not true, dumbasses. You guys are totaly stupid man, so ur gona tell me m1t is an illegal substance ?? and gyms are just puting that "no shooting in the gym" sign for fun ????  why dont the people who are interensted in this thread go back and read absolutely everything in this thread any person who is rassional and mature enough to think and make a good desicion and agree with me, and you fuckers are juicers anyway so ofcourse ur gona protect them, in my first post i say that i have nothing about roids, oh my god i cant beleive ive been talking to idiots all this time.......I know there is people agreeing with me, im jsut no scared to state my opinion even if i do look unpopular...... im not taking this personal at all i dont give a fuck waht you say, it doesnt bug me one bit its jsut that im trying to make a point about what was the right and saffest thing to do u morons.god damn, i love this gives me good practice with dealing with stupid idiots who are on a totaly different mindset


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Can you say anything without swearing after every word. Or even spell correctly? And why do you keep coming back in here, you've said 4 times now you weren't going to come back...?!?


----------



## madden player (Oct 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Can you say anything without swearing after every word. Or even spell correctly?...


I don't think so..He uses the word stupid a whole lot for someone that can't spell above a grade 4-5 level...You should make a fine cop. *sarcasm*


----------



## gr81 (Oct 1, 2004)

why is tis still going on, what are you even arguing about for gods sake? its over, you did what you did, the kids are idiots. period


----------



## Vieope (Oct 1, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> see like right now im in class and i try to explain something positive about steroids and people fucking start laughing at me..... fuck !!!


_
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=29711
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33097

How did you change so much?  
_


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=29711
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33097
> 
> ...


   That's hilarious!!!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Oct 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=29711
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33097
> 
> ...


   QuestionGuy should be a politician, he talks out of both sides of his face.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> QuestionGuy should be a politician, he talks out of both sides of his face.


I think he talks outta something else as well


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 2, 2004)

This thread was great.  I love the drama, its what keeps me at this forum.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 2, 2004)

Beats a soap opera anyday ... you can't make up stuff this good.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 9, 2004)

I would have done it like so, and in this order.

1.  "What the fuq are you dumb ass kids doing? Take that shit home and do it in PRIVATE YOU MORONS. AND DONT SHOOT THAT SHIT IN YOUR HAND... GAWDDD MAN!"

They just snicker at me and say fuq off...

2. I tell the manager straight up. He is liable too, its his gym. I wouldnt want someone comin in my house with someone I didnt want in there, ya know?

 They STILL dont leave and tell the manager to lick balls..

3. I just place em under arrest for controlled substance. If your so damn stupid you gonna SHOOT UP in a public restroom at a gym (at LEAST GO BEHIND THE STALL!) then you deserve prison IMO.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 9, 2004)

At least you talk to them first!


----------

